# Hey H4...



## Guest (May 4, 2002)

How's it going? How did you get dragged into this? 

Gotta go, long flight to Nuie...

See you tomorrow.

steve77


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2002)

I think these guys have a great idea for a form site a that is inclusive of all Nissan owners and enthusiasts. If you have any ideas, comments, questions let them, me, us know.
I hope you had a great time at the MSA West Coast Nationals!


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2002)

Had a fabulous time. My wife really enjoyed it too. My only regret is not dragging you around and introducing me to Mike Taylor, Middy, Tony D...etc. etc. Next time.

steve77z


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2002)

Small doses Steve...we don't want you running off screaming into the night!


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2002)

I was on the radio today, John! We have this major used car dealer in town who has this one hour radio show on cars and crap and the regular host calls in from vacation in Hawaii and rambles on about the new Altima and MAxima and the new "300ZX or whatever" and how it should be well received "because the 300Z was the flagship of the Nissan line and was a very nice car." I couldn't resist. So I called in and proceded to chat with the host for about 5 minutes about (I did most of the talking) how the new 350Z was "getting back to the sports-car roots that Nissan envisioned when the 240 was introduced 30 years ago" and how the "350Z was cheap and had a great power-to-weight ratio". I really laid it on THICK! Of course, I got a big plug in for the club!

steve77z


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2002)

Your are turning into a loyal Z dude. You may want to let your club folks know that Nissan is having an employee car show on Friday May 17, 2002 at Noon by building D in Gardena CA. GroupZ was invited by Johnnie Gable and I'm sure your folks can come too. If you need more info. let me know.


----------

